# Chris vs. Steve Round 4 Pic/Videostory (56k: No Chance)



## Chris (Jun 29, 2007)

Chris vs. Steve - Round 4! 

Will our hero be able to defeat the Steve Golfing Juggernaut? 

Current Score:

Steve: 1-0-2
Chris: 0-1-2

Weapons at the ready:







Steve's first shot goes a bit into the trees:






Tallying up:






Steve up 1 after 2:






Up 2 after 3:






Someone likes man meat, but it seems that whoever scribbled this onto the roof of the cart wasn't sure.






Fortunately, we knew!






A quick correction:






Almost done:






There! 






On the 4th tee, there was some water damage that they're pumping out. I pause to tune up the Giant Pumping Thing Of Doom.






Our heroes:






UNfortunately, some old ladies were in front of us.






As you can see in this video:



Old ladies out of the way, I tee off:






As does Steve:






Not looking good for the home team, Steve's up 3 after 4:






The 'kid begins his comeback:






Steve ponders his next shot, looking rather confident up 3 with 4 to go:






The 6th:






The news helicopter arrives to paparazzi this glorious battle:






Steve tees off:



I tee off. This is a dogleg right, and I manage to  crank it over the opposing tee box and into the fairway. 



Steve's tee shot gets a little off track:






And without even bothering to use a club, he "plays" an out shot:






Another tie:






And another!






I tee off on 8:






And manage to take one back!






Steve on 9:






We both end up next to more water-drainage shit. 






Steve in the hole:






And myself as well:






All in all, a great match:






Alas, I fall victim to the Steve Golfing Juggernaut again, by one motherfucking stroke. 






We head back to the car:






Remember kids, golf is serious business. (Sawblade optional)


----------



## Popsyche (Jun 29, 2007)

The little vids were a nice touch!


----------



## Chris (Jun 29, 2007)

I also need to add that I don't always have a boy-band haircut.  I grabbed a quick trim in Los Angeles on my way to the airport, and threw a hat on afterwards. It wasn't until I got home that I noticed that the chick fagged me up like N'Sync, so I will now head out to get yet another fucking haircut.


----------



## Chris (Jun 29, 2007)

Popsyche said:


> The little vids were a nice touch!



 As the inventor of the picstory, I need to raise the bar once in awhile.


----------



## Popsyche (Jun 29, 2007)

Chris said:


> I also need to add that I don't always have a boy-band haircut.  I grabbed a quick trim in Los Angeles on my way to the airport, and threw a hat on afterwards. It wasn't until I got home that I noticed that the chick fagged me up like N'Sync, so I will now head out to get yet another fucking haircut.



I wasn't going to say anything about the haircut, but I did notice... I thought it had to do with going to that military base.


----------



## Chris (Jun 29, 2007)

Popsyche said:


> I wasn't going to say anything about the haircut, but I did notice... I thought it had to do with going to that military base.



I usually get the military 'do when I head out there, but trust me, it's never like this.


----------



## Popsyche (Jun 29, 2007)

Chris said:


> I usually get the military 'do when I head out there, but trust me, it's never like this.




It makes you look so young! Orlando chicks, watchout!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 29, 2007)

kicking the ball ftw


----------



## Steve (Jun 29, 2007)

This just NEEDS to be posted again.



Another great day of avoiding work, chasing the golf ball, and discussing the blasphemy that is King Diamond not being in the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame.


----------



## Chris (Jun 29, 2007)

I got a haircut.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Jun 29, 2007)

Lmao at the tags

"Golf, scrotum protection" 

I was hoping you were going to launch some balls (of the golf kind) at those two 786 year old women. Ah well, maybe next time eh? lol

Another awesome installment to the ever growing Chris Vs. Steve saga lol.


----------



## Steve (Jun 29, 2007)

Chris said:


> I got a haircut.


I liked the _"Vanilla Quig"_ look.


----------



## Chris (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm so fucking due to finally beat him.  I'm actually just happy that I can compete this season. Last year he'd give me a stroke a hole and still whip my ass. 

Perhaps next week!


----------



## Steve (Jun 29, 2007)

Chris said:


> I'm so fucking due to finally beat him.  I'm actually just happy that I can compete this season. Last year he'd give me a stroke a hole and still whip my ass.
> 
> Perhaps next week!



Enough of the nine hole mini-matches. We need to do a full 18, cart, beer, cigars, beer, beer cart girls, and beer. Let's see who wins on the big stage!


----------



## msherman (Jun 29, 2007)

Steve said:


> Enough of the nine hole mini-matches. We need to do a full 18, cart, beer, cigars, beer, beer cart girls, and beer. Let's see who wins on the big stage!



And the winner of the final match choses the swirl colors of the losers guitar


----------



## Michael (Jun 29, 2007)

Good stuff.


----------



## Steve (Jun 29, 2007)

msherman said:


> And the winner of the final match choses the swirl colors of the losers guitar



 You, my friend....are a genius! 

I would take that bet....how fun would that round be....?


----------



## msherman (Jun 30, 2007)

We must have a video blog of this legendary match....with all of the taunting dialogue & drunken debauchery


----------



## DelfinoPie (Jun 30, 2007)

Steve said:


> You, my friend....are a genius!
> 
> I would take that bet....how fun would that round be....?



Do it guys, the fear of a pink and brown swirl would be enough to make any play their A' game.


----------



## Kevan (Jun 30, 2007)

msherman said:


> We must have a video blog of this legendary match....with all of the taunting dialogue & drunken debauchery


*E S P N*


----------



## msherman (Jun 30, 2007)

The 2007 Sevenstring.org Swirl Open!!!


----------



## Carrion (Jun 30, 2007)

Tags: golf, scrotum protection

LOL


----------



## Chris (Jan 27, 2008)

Bump for the gloriousness of summer.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jan 27, 2008)

i want to go golfing.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 27, 2008)

Chris said:


> Unfortunately we have two 786 year-old ladies in front of us...



 Win!


----------



## Shawn (Jan 30, 2008)

Cool vid. I gotta go with you guys sometime.


----------



## Steve (Jan 30, 2008)

I plan on golfing A LOT this summer... Work can wait until October!


----------



## Drew (Feb 4, 2008)

I can't believe I'd never seen this before. 

I'm also having a hard time believing I like man meat.


----------



## yevetz (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Chris (Feb 5, 2008)

This Summer = Summer Of The 'Kid, I declare! 

MAN I can't fuckin' wait to Golf.


----------



## Popsyche (Feb 5, 2008)

Chris said:


> This Summer = Summer Of The 'Kid, I declare!
> 
> MAN I can't fuckin' wait to Golf.



I guess that leaves you plenty of time to work on your putts.


----------

